
The Disaster of Python 3 - hanche
https://changelog.complete.org/archives/10053-the-incredible-disaster-of-python-3
======
hanche
Older, related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18154667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18154667)

